# Boar hunting with a pellet gun



## WillBrink (Aug 2, 2008)

Impossible you say? Check this out:

http://www.gamousa.com/Videos/62_mov.htm

Amazing!


----------



## WillBrink (Aug 2, 2008)

Yes I am a retard. Should be Boar hunting....


----------



## 8'Duece (Aug 2, 2008)

Chris McCandless, "Into the wild" shot a moose with a 10/22  .22Lr rifle while in his Alaska trek and staying in the "Magic Bus"  

In the book, Jon Krakauer describes Chris's recollection of this event by quoting Chris saying "I shot several times right into the mooses head and two more times when he was stumbling around like a retarded child" 

I guess it can be done under the right circumstances.


----------



## Farang (Aug 2, 2008)

Iam an avid Hog hunter, I have many catch dogs,pit bulls and AM bulldogs. I/we hunt with knives,very up close and personal. That hog doesnt look close to 250lbs from the vid. Biggest I have killed is 355 and makes that thing look like a midget. The gun is sweet but you are gonna have to get in real close cause if you dont get a perfect shot there is a good chance that hog will rush you real hard. I cant believe that that hog didnt swipe him in the first place very lucky guy. I wouldnt mind one of those rifles though for coyotes and bobcat and the damn Krackels(sp?) that are in my backyard.

edit to add: the gun is around $480 retail not cheap!


----------



## 104TN (Aug 2, 2008)

If you watch the video closely, while ol' dude's talking the pig's still kicking. I've seen deer and other animal's twitch for a bit but that looked more like actual movement.

The shot to the head may have taken it down, but I don't think the pellet had the mass/fragmentation to kill it.


----------



## Farang (Aug 2, 2008)

rick said:


> If you watch the video closely, while ol' dude's talking the pig's still kicking. I've seen deer and other animal's twitch for a bit but that looked more like actual movement.
> 
> The shot to the head may have taken it down, but I don't think the pellet had the mass/fragmentation to kill it.


 Rick,I noticed that also. Now when we stab a hog using at least a 9" blade into the heart and lungs it still takes a while for them to bleed out and die but my dogs still have a hold of the head,nose,neck area until they bleed out and die.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 2, 2008)

Farang said:


> Iam an avid Hog hunter, I have many catch dogs,pit bulls and AM bulldogs. I/we hunt with knives,very up close and personal.



You must be from Texas;) lol We hunt the same! Good dog team and a sharp pig sticker, stay fast on it!! A buddy of mine hands down has one of the most nasty looking scars from hog hunting!:doh:


----------



## Farang (Aug 2, 2008)

J.A.B. said:


> You must be from Texas;) lol We hunt the same! Good dog team and a sharp pig sticker, stay fast on it!! A buddy of mine hands down has one of the most nasty looking scars from hog hunting!:doh:


Iam from Los Angeles(venice beach) but I moved to south Texas(brush country) to work for Armor Group ITI 3 years ago. I get bored real fast when Iam just sittin around so I hooked up with some ole boar hunters and love it.
My big red pit Demon(80lbs+) is a monster on hogs. I have 4 pits one AM bulldog and a Presa canario my friends have the strike/bay dogs mostly black mouth curs but we use Catahoulas, walker tree hounds,blue lacys etc. also.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 2, 2008)

Farang said:


> Iam from Los Angeles(venice beach) but I moved to south Texas(brush country) to work for Armor Group ITI 3 years ago. I get bored real fast when Iam just sittin around so I hooked up with some ole boar hunters and love it.
> My big red pit Demon(80lbs+) is a monster on hogs. I have 4 pits one AM bulldog and a Presa canario my friends have the strike/bay dogs mostly black mouth curs but we use Catahoulas, walker tree hounds,blue lacys etc. also.



Yeah I am from south TX, We hog hunt anything from San Antonio to Del Rio...

Two of buddies keep pit's, my dogs get dove season... Labs!   

Small fucking world!


----------



## Farang (Aug 3, 2008)

J.A.B. said:


> Yeah I am from south TX, We hog hunt anything from San Antonio to Del Rio...
> 
> Two of buddies keep pit's, my dogs get dove season... Labs!
> 
> Small fucking world!


 Iam in Frio county, Pearsall to be exact. 65 miles south of SA.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 6, 2008)

Farang said:


> Iam in Frio county, Pearsall to be exact. 65 miles south of SA.



lol, my HOR is in Bexar county... I am a lil north of SA...


----------



## x SF med (Aug 6, 2008)

You sick f%^#$ can keep the javelinas - I'll get my bacon from the grocery store.  Plus, javelina tastes like ass, even when it's hung properly.

14 + years in TX...  hunted those bastards a few times - and saw some ugly injuries.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 6, 2008)

I am thinking 2009 Shadow Spear Boar hunt!?! Followed by TX style BBQ!


----------



## x SF med (Aug 6, 2008)

J.A.B. said:


> I am thinking 2009 Shadow Spear Boar hunt!?! Followed by TX style BBQ!



Lots of Shiner and LoneStar to kill the taste buds prior to digging into the javelina?


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 6, 2008)

x SF med said:


> Lots of Shiner and LoneStar to kill the taste buds prior to digging into the javelina?



LONESTAR

I will go with the Shiner and Bud light, maybe a few shots of some gold amber stuff! I hear it supposed to make your close fall off, but it just makes me get in trouble

But yep, it’s not a TX BBQ unless your way to drunk to taste the burnt/ still frozen meat!:doh:hahaha

Maybe some short ribs, and dove breast rapped in jalapeno bacon?


----------



## Farang (Aug 7, 2008)

Who mentioned Javelinas? There are NO Javelinas down here just Feral Hogs....and they taste good!!!


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 7, 2008)

Farang said:


> Who mentioned Javelinas? There are NO Javelinas down here just Feral Hogs....and they taste good!!!



Javelinas are pretty abundant in south Texas:uhh:, although farel hogs are normally what I hunt as well.;) Javelinas are not bad if done correctly…:2c:


----------



## pardus (Aug 7, 2008)

J.A.B. said:


> I am thinking 2009 Shadow Spear Boar hunt!?! Followed by TX style BBQ!



That I would be interested in!


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 7, 2008)

I am all about doing a link up in south TX, I should be home during the summer and I know mama is not going to let me run off for a week unless I have TDY orders in hand:doh:...Maybe a range day or two, twisted in to a comp. A hog hunt day or two, followed by a kick ass BBQ/ drunken madness!

It has success writen all over it!


----------

